# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrantët ilegalë të dëbohen nga BE-ja, ndërsa ata legalë të integrohen më mirë

## Davius

Komisioni i BE-së dëshiron të unifikoj trajtimin e kërkuesve për azil dhe të emigrantëve në të gjithë 25 shtetet anëtare. Komisioneri për drejtësi Franco Fratini prezantoi në Bruksel një katalog të masave që duhet të ndërmerren.

Emigrantët illegal të pengohen më rreptësisht, emigrantë legalë të integrohen më mirë  kjo është strategjia e dyfishtë  e Komisionit Evropian në këtë fushë, e cila tani po kalon çdo herë e më shumë në kopetenca të Brukselit. Po kështu Komisioneri Franko Fratini propozon njësimin e praktikës se dëbimit të emigrantëve jolegjitim.

Njerëzit që qëndrojnë ilegalisht në BE duhet ti kthejmë në shtetet e tyre, vetëkuptohet, duke respektuar të drejtat e njeriut. Nëse ne u premtojmë qytetarëve tanë, se do te debohen ilegalët, atëherë na duhet që të veprojmë,për t'mos e humbur besimin.

Sipas të dhënave të Fratinit, në BE çdo vit u konfirmohet kthimi në vendet e tyre rreth 600 mijë ilegalëve, por debimi i tyre realizohet vetëm ndaj çdo të tretit. Komisioneri Fratini vlerëson se kjo është rrjedhojë e mungesës se konseguencës se nevojshme. Fratini dëshiron të harmonizojë edhe kohëzgjatjen e arrestimit për debimin e imigrantëve jo legjitim, duke propozuar qe burgosja e tyre duhet të zgjasë maksimalisht 6 muaj.
Ka shtete që imigrantët ilegalë i mbajnë tre muaj në burg, kurse disa vende të tjera deri në 2 vjet. Tani do te zgjedhim rrugën e mesme për të njësuar këtë praktikë.
Në rast se dëshmohet rrezikimi i sigurisë dhe qetësisë publike, shteti anëtar i BE-së duhet të vendose  ndalimin  per te hyre ne kete vend  nga një deri në pesë vite.

Dhe kjo, pastaj do të vlejë për gjithë BE-në , pa të drejtë që shteti tjetër të shqyrtoj një vendim të tillë.
Në këto raste ne do mbeshtetemi në principet e besueshmërisë reciproke dhe të solidaritetit në mes të shteteve anëtare. Nëse nje  shtet dëbon nje person, atëherë ky vendim duhet të vlej automatikisht për 25 shtetet anëtare.

Emigrantëve legal Fratini dëshiron tua lehtësoj integrimin; përveç të tjerave, ai propozon që çdo shtet të formoj forume për integrim, në të cilat do të duhej të ishin të përfaqësuara të gjitha grupet e rëndësishme shoqërore dhe organizatat e rëndësishme të të huajve. Italiani Fratini vlerëson praktikën franceze, ku nga imigranti legal kërkohet një dëshmi detyrimi për të respektuar kulturën dhe për të zbatuar rendin e drejtësisë në vendin ku ai dëshiron të integrohet. Por kjo praktikë tani për tani është vetëm një ide, sqaron Frattini.
Në asnjë mënyrë nuk duhet të lejohen hapësira manovruese. Nuk duhet të ketë enklava,ku rendi i drejtësisë nuk do  të respektohej, kur ështw fjala , pershembull në aspektin fetar.
Kjo verejtje e Fratinit, edhe pse jo e thënë në mënyrë te drejtpërdrejtë, ka të bëjë me të drejtat e vajzave dhe grave të besimit islamik.

(DW)

----------


## Wordless

Kolloqithra me rigon, ketu dale dhe ca viteve dhe do jene marokinet e turqit qe  do u
kerkojne femijeve te Fratinint, Shroderit, Blerit e Shirakut me shoke te integrohen ne "kulturen"  e qofte largut :-)

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

KUKES

Riatdhesohen 69 emigrantë shqiptarë që jetonin dhe punonin në Angli. Ky kontigjent u soll nga Aeroporti i Prishtinës për në Doganën e Morinit, në orët e vona të së enjtes. Ata u detyruan të ndiqnin itinerarin Angli-Kosovë-Shqipëri, pasi gjatë kohës që janë bllokuar në tokën angleze, janë vetëdeklaruar si kosovarë, me shpresën se do të përfitonin qëndrimin në këtë shtet. Emigrantët shqiptarë u kthyen, pasi gjatë kohës që kanë qëndruar në këtë shtet, nuk kanë arritur të pajisen me dokumente të rregullta për të përfituar leje qëndrimi në Angli. Ata kanë mbërritur në Doganën e Morinit në orën 22.00 të mbrëmjes dhe janë mbajtur për disa orë të bllokuar nga Policia e Kukësit, e cila ka bërë verifikimin e identitetit të secilit prej emigrantëve. Verifikimi i të riatdhesuarve bëhet për të identifikuar persona të shpallur në kërkim, më pas shkëmbehet informacion me të gjitha Komisariatet e rretheve nga janë emigrantët dhe vetëm pas përfundimit të kësaj procedure, ata lejohen të lëvizin lirisht. Burime nga Komisariati i Kukësit pohojnë për Gazetën Shqiptare se emigrantët e kthyer nga shteti britanik, ishin nga rrethe të ndryshme të Shqipërisë si: Tiranë, Shkodër, Vlorë, etj.

----------


## kristal

I nderuar anetare te nderuar bashkombas,nuk eshte per tu cuditur,pasi rikthimi i shqipetare ka filluar pa u nisur akoma,kthehen, debohen,dergohen ne kampet e hebrenjeve ashtu sic i dergonte dikur Hitleri............e akoma flitet: te denohen te denuarit,.........te denohen te pashprest,ata qe nuk gjeten strehe ne asnje vend te botes.
Por eshte vetem nje shtet i vogel ne bote qe nuk ekziston ne harten gjeografike per arsye te siperfaqes se vogel.  2m katror,ku atje eshte gjithcka,nuk je me ilegal,me letra te perhereshme,askush nuk te kthen por vetem kush kthehet,atje nuk ka laramane qe shkruajne ne derrase te bardhe,ku akoma ecin me nocionin e ndarjes se tokes ne cifliqe,nocioni i te fortit per te shtypur e masakruar te dobetin.....................e prini edhe pak se ka ardhur dita e kthimit.






Zoti ju bekofte bashkeatdhetare,se jemi imunizuar me vuajtjen,por kisha harruar tani do te fillojme ti kthejme nga shqiperia per ne angli.


me respekt

kristal

----------

